
Screwdriving: Locating and exploiting smart adult toys - qdot76367
https://www.pentestpartners.com/security-blog/screwdriving-locating-and-exploiting-smart-adult-toys/
======
yc-kraln
I <3 you qdot

------
CodeWriter23
A new twist on penetration testing.

